# Good defense crook cane



## Alan0354 (Dec 4, 2021)

I know this is not really of interest here. I use my cane for self defense. For the longest time I use the fiber filled nylon cane. But lately, I experimented with Hickory cane:
Crook Cane - Hickory

I bought 3, It's about 17.5oz after cutting to 33" long. It is HARD, I can feel it when I hit my calf with it that it hit harder than the nylon cane. So far, it seems it can hold up. So just in case someone need one like this, something to look at.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

My preference is making walking sticks. They are longer than canes and shorter than hiking sticks. I reference them as to walking support. I've had to use them more than once to deter an aggressive dog! The wife and I walk every day no matter the weather but I don't leave the house without my walking stick for defense if ever needed.


----------



## Alan0354 (Dec 4, 2021)

valky307 said:


> My preference is making walking sticks. They are longer than canes and shorter than hiking sticks. I reference them as to walking support. I've had to use them more than once to deter an aggressive dog! The wife and I walk every day no matter the weather but I don't leave the house without my walking stick for defense if ever needed.


Depends on situation, if you are in open space, longer stick has better reach. BUT, if you are walking on streets with more people, in restaurant etc., longer stick can be liability. You cannot swing wide, you'll hit things not intended and you might lose your stick. The longer the stick, the harder it is for close quarter.

Also just as important. One need to practice hitting things, don't just carry it out. Don't think the stick is not that heavy, when swinging, it's a completely different thing. I am not that weak even compare to younger people. I do weight training, I still bicep curl with 40lbs dumbbell, 25 pushup wearing a 75lbs weight jacket with feet 2ft up on a chair. 18oz cain can get slow even swinging with two hands. So practice swinging and hitting something to make sure you can swing it easily and repeating hitting. Nothing is worst if the other person grab the stick and use it against you.

I practice almost 2 years since the news was talking about older Asians were being attacked on the street unprovoked during Covid.

JMHO


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Chances are in my rural town you'd most likely be attacked by a loose dog rather than a person. I haven't swung my stick at any dogs, just use it to keep them at bay. 
One other thing. In Kansas we have open carry of firearms so anyone set out to assault us would soon back off.


----------



## Alan0354 (Dec 4, 2021)

That works, I have a lot of guns, just using in Kalif, endless troubles will follow after shooting.

Living in rural area is very different from in cities, you don't have space confinement. Still be aware, swinging a stick is not like hitting baseball or golf. Those you put all the power in one single swing. You can see when they swing and miss the baseball, they usually lose their balance and has to take a step. Works for baseball, it's no no for self defense. You need to recover fast and ready to swing again. For one swing, even like a 4lbs stick is ok. It's the recovery and not losing balance that really limit the weight and length of the stick.

Anyway, that's really off the topic in this forum.


----------



## Kelly (6 d ago)

If you have a table saw, and if you join wood to make sticks, you can split a piece of wood, do a plough cut down the center and the length of it, insert 3/8" allthread, then glue it back together. A nut and washer on each end would go a long ways to adding strength to the final product.

I have literal trunk load of new corks and, on a whim, made a cane with a few of them. Needless to say, I wouldn't trust it for anything more than decoration, absent reinforcement. I used allthread to bump that up, so now it's a less not trustworthy decoration.

This is the best I can do for an example photo for now.


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

Hickory and Ash both make good axe handles and also make good canes that don't break.
I got a good Ash cane at Tractor supply. They are made for herding cattle in feed lots. So they are plenty long. 
I have swung these canes at a heavy bag without breaking. So you might look into these. DR


----------



## Alan0354 (Dec 4, 2021)

dangerranger said:


> Hickory and Ash both make good axe handles and also make good canes that don't break.
> I got a good Ash cane at Tractor supply. They are made for herding cattle in feed lots. So they are plenty long.
> I have swung these canes at a heavy bag without breaking. So you might look into these. DR


I have the hickory crook cane, I hit the bag for a few minutes on each. I don't dare to do it too long afraid I over stress them. Just to test to verify it can stand up to it. 

So between Hickory and Ash, which one is better? Any other choices?

Thanks


----------

